# Revolver fun!!



## maross396 (Dec 16, 2010)

I picked up a SW 28-2 last week and finally took it out yesterday, I forgot the good times of shooting a revolver as I've been doing alot of 1911's lately. Shot fine and was kind of fun to mix up the 38's and 357's to give you alittle surprise when pulling the trigger. Also took out my Evil Roy steel target and loved it.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Very few guns shoot as cool as an older wheel gun! Pics?


----------



## maross396 (Dec 16, 2010)

Tried to put pic in but says im not allowed for some reason, I'll try to figure it out??


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

Must agree, when going to the range for just fun shooting there are revolvers in the box and they seem to get the most use.


----------

